# Arnold Schwinn Majestic



## Brian H. (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello,
I have another bike that I am trying to find more information about (approx year and value)
Thank you in advance, I appreciate all your help and expertise.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 12, 2019)

Nice old base model Schwinn!  Guessing a 37 or so ...hard to tell if the 
frame spacing is for the C model tank or BC....Looks wide like BC
but that would be a non tank model...unequipped budget bike back
in the day...predecessor of something like the DX.  Nice in it's original
state!


----------



## Brian H. (Feb 12, 2019)

Thank you very much for your reply!


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 12, 2019)

Very nice original condition bike.  I like it!!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 13, 2019)

Love it!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Feb 13, 2019)

all there-all correct-untouched c97! nice find.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm digging these early tankless straightbars more and more. Good looking bikes.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 13, 2019)

Post a pic of the serial number,,,,, most likely under the cranks

Nice bike!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Feb 13, 2019)

this is a 'c' frame-notice how flat for 7" approx. top bar back from the headtube. something worth mentioning here also when buying a 'b' frame for a restoration and it won't fit a tank as it is defective(second bar welded slightly off)-now too narrow by 1/8-3/16" for tank. these come up as plain jane bikes-never had a tank/never will take a tank!  a bike like this-clean it-lube it-ride it-enjoy it!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 13, 2019)

Looks like a 37 Xmas Special to me. A proper C model would have a truss fork and chrome rims.


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 23, 2019)

Nice original and a cool homemade bike rack.


----------

